# George's Comformation



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So I really want to take a good picture of each of my goats. A side profile, something with their whole body and shows them level. Easier said than done!!!!

Of these pictures of George, which do you think is the best? What is your opinion on his conformation? I would shave him, but I think winter is coming earlier, so a wooly picture must do. I am going to make a website this winter, so I would like pictures that really make each of my goats pop!

I really need a helper, I think. George for instance, is like taffy. I can shove and position him, get his hooves in the perfect spot under him, his head up and long, etc. but as SOON as I move away to take a picture, he is like, "hey, wait for me!" and wanders over. Nooo George, stay there for like, five seconds! I want to be level with him as I take the picture, so I am not looking down at him. Of course, being at his level, he wants to be over with me!

So which picture or pictures do you think capture his traits best? One of these days I really need to get a helping hand here so I can hold the goats while someone else takes the pictures, rather than attempting it solo.

Some pictures were taken through the fence, others while in with him. And yea, his goat house is a work in progress, but he likes the dog kennel for the moment, heh.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like him a lot. :thumb: Looks like his rump could be longer, flatter, wider, more level...but overall...I see no other things that stand out really...he looks like a pretty well put together little guy...considering all the hair...hard to tell on conformation for sure.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like number 5. And he is a pretty boy <3 I would post 1 and 5.


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

He's so cute.
I think pictures number 5, and 8 are best from a photography standpoint. The fence in the way is doing no one any favors and from what I've seen you want to take a picture from the side rather than an angled view, so in my inexperienced opinion those are best.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I like 5 and 8... The first ones are really good minus the fence. He's a handsome boy! :shades:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like 1 and 3 then the last one is ok.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I like #5. He's a very handsome little guy! I know what you mean about the pictures. I tried to take updated pictures of my does this week for my website, and OMG it was a nightmare LOL!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I also like 5 & 8, 1 would be good minus the fence. 

I'm sure he's a sweetheart...but...are you sure you want him this close to your house? LOL Most buck pens I see are far, far, away...your kitchen will have an "aroma" you may not appreciate.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you for all the help! Yea, I wish getting them to cooperate for pictures was easier, haha. 

And Di, thankfully, that is not the house! That is the building the tractor lives in. It is quite a ways from the house, and I can still smell him from the porch!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im still learning here but i like number 5 the best, no fence in the way. He looks like a good looking buck..


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Such a good looking boy. I really like his coloring! I'm also going to agree with everyone above, pic number five is my favorite to showcase his confirmation.


----------

